# Dankung: Big And Small



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, i took the plunge and bought some more dnakungs for my collection. i also wanted to try some different styles.

i bought the snail to see what all the hubbub is about. It was smaller than expected, but that isnt an issue. the one thing i have to work around in my head is the tube set that it came with is extremely short, i will have to either work a way that is comfortable for ME or reset with one of my tube sets

the second one i wanted to try was a wrist brace model, i tend to shack a bit, especially when there is pressure on my hands, and i want to work on my distance shooting and thought a brace would help. it came with a few all in tube tube sets, but i don,t role that way







, so i attached it in a method i like and one of my older tube sets ( just for the initial tests.

i will revist the thread with video trials at a later date, but will include pics now.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

the wrist braced looks better than i thought it would! and the snail works best wrapped it wont take many shots without feeling the edges on your skin, i also replaced my tubes fairly quickly, i also have the hand shake problem. good score though, once you get used to the snail its a very nice and accurate shooter


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

newconvert said:


> the wrist braced looks better than i thought it would! and the snail works best wrapped it wont take many shots without feeling the edges on your skin, i also replaced my tubes fairly quickly, i also have the hand shake problem. good score though, once you get used to the snail its a very nice and accurate shooter


Yeah and I didn:t realize the wrist braced would be that size either, its the *agile* and did say it was smaller than their other models... it feels good to hold, and positions the shot pretty well (haven:t shot it yet though)

as far as the snail,, (forgetting about the small tubes) it feels pretty comfortable unwrapped, the way the fork is sort of twisted it rests it forms well at the meaty base of the palm thumbside and I stick my ring finger straight through the hole and than wrap around it the other fingers around the outer part of the *hole*. . I did shoot it a bit outside, and as of now I can see that this isnt a type of shooter that you want to shoot for a long time in a session.

Thanks

LGD


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

I just received a snail and I agree the tubes are short


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i replaced mine with 7" 2040's, and wrapped it, its now a session shooter if i like, the original bands i turned into a pseudo taper for my bithor.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like your family is getting bigger and bigger!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

treefork said:


> Looks like your family is getting bigger and bigger!


If you only knew









LGD


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

I converted the tubes to pseudo tapered, and they are much better.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

i did the same-



kooniu said:


> Yesterday, came a new little toy that is .... '' snail '' - small shooter, quite clever, it is true I had to redo something right away, gums were double but terribly short - even to the eye I was not able to stretch them, so I've done one single and minute cut made with a now fast assembly bands set.


----------



## hoggif (Apr 6, 2013)

That's a great picture. In pictures from Dankung site it has no slots for changing the tubes. Your picture has clear slots.

Perhaps I'll try out one of those as well, even though I prefer flatter shape.


----------

